# Algae removal before setup new tank



## ann (Nov 4, 2005)

I have had my planted tank running for 8 months now and had to go away for work for 3 weeks. The fert regime go all screwed up by the person sitting the tank and I now have an algae growing all over my hair grass and val. I have to pull down the tank to move house in 3 weeks is there something I can do to reduce the algae before I pull it apart ie should I give the plants a good trim and remove as much algae as possible or treat plants while that are out of the tank.

Any advise


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Since you will be tearing down the tank to move, you could do a bleach dip on the plants. Be warn some plants do not hold up well to this procedure. Here is a link on the dip... http://www.aquariaplants.com/plantdipsbaths.htm

I would also take this time to clean the tank with a small amount of bleach and water. Make sure to rinse very well afterwards.


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

Use dechlorinater in the final rinse when you use bleach to clean a tank. That should eliminate any problems with chlorine from the bleach. Or, use the nose test - if you can smell the bleach when you get done, there is still chlorine in it.


----------



## cyndayco (Aug 30, 2005)

I have a similar problem. In fact, my tank is already down. Is it okay to bleach the substrate, too? Or will the gravel absorb the bleach and continue to leak it into the new set-up?


----------



## hoppycalif (Apr 7, 2005)

I wouldn't try bleach on the substrate, unless it is just silica sand. Off the top of my head I would possibly pour some very hot water on it to kill any algae spores. But, you are probably best off just washing the substrate material with plain water. Keep some of it dirty and put that at the bottom of the new substrate with some mulm and a small amount of ground peat to give the beneficial algae a better start. (The latter is my plan for when I move my substrate, plants, etc. to another, bigger tank in a few days.)


----------



## ann (Nov 4, 2005)

If you were doing a completely new setup there is no reason you could not use bleach on the substrate. Just treat the new setup as new ie no good bacteria in the tank and make sure to cycle the tank. I have treated gravel with bleach before as I was give 50Kg and was not sure what would be in the gravel. Once you treat it with bleach make sure to wash it very good and leave it in the sun for a few days as the sunlight breaks down bleach very quickly. I added a double dose of chlorine remover to the tank when I did finally add the gravel just to be sure.


----------

